# Warcraft: Frozen Throne battlenet connection problem



## neegaplz (Apr 21, 2008)

I need help with Frozen Throne battle net. When I tried to go on battle net on Warcraft, I get this message saying,

"Unable to validate game version. Please reconnect to Battle.net, or apply the current game patch manually."

The problem is, I have the right game patch (which is 1.21b), downloaded while the warcraft was installing into my computer. But somehow it won't let me in..

Please help me on this problem.

Thank you


----------

